# Crappie Pre-spawn???



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I caught about 70 crappies this weekend in an old strip pond.

Most of them we threw back, but the ones over 9 in. we kept. Caught two about 14 in. and two about 16 in.

These fish were in about 10 ft of water in front of cattails, i figured they were getting ready to spawn, but they were hitting like crazy, White 1/16oz jig with Chartr. power nymphs/tubes.

Surface water temp. was about 59-60 deg.

Any one else catching them.

Also some guys were fishing with minnows in the same area and catching 24 -27 in. Channel Cats.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

To accurately answer your question I need the location of the strip pit. Once fished I will then have enough information...just kidding they should be starting pre-spawn about now. The water temps have heated up real fast since ice off. The gills we caught this weekend down that way definately had the feed bag on.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I have caught around 40 crappie this week. checked there egg sacks they were not vary big. So even with the warm water I thank it will be awhile befor they spawn. Thats only my opinion.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappie are still in pre-spawn... When water hits 58-62 degrees, they'll drop th eggs...

The cold snap the next few days should slow them down, move them deeper... If you try for them, remember the changes in weather, water temp., depths. It will help you in the future!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I was at eastbrach yeasterday they still arnt in. i did do ok on the gills thoe and a woolybugger.


----------

